# Sycamore butt log



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

My next load of logs I will be getting has at least 1 sycamore log that is 30"+ diameter, with a crotch. Should I get it quarter sawn to have the most "lace" or slab them? Will post pictures of the log later.

Once cut the wood will be kiln dried.


Thanks,
Allan


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

If it were mine I would QS it. Regular slab cut sycamore is really boring.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Roger Newby said:


> If it were mine I would QS it. Regular slab cut sycamore is really boring.


+1 on that


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*Quarter Sawn Sycamore it will be*

Thanks! I will add to my pile of quarter sawn.


----------

